# Who Bought a New or Used Car With UBER and Evolution Funding?



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

Not talking about the Santander Consumer USA business lease available for UberX drivers.

I'm asking about the Evolution Funding financing of UBER drivers purchasing new or used cars in LA and Chicago (other cities?).

There is nothing about the details of this loan anywhere (googled--nada) or at this forum. Anyone have any information?

Is this a good deal?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I have no idea about Evolution Funding besides I googled them and "your post" on uberpeople.net was #7 on my list. Think they are just a UK company unless Uber is trying to bring them from across The Pond to grace our shores. 

But if we put together "Uber" + "Vehicle Financing" then you better do your homework very very carefully.

Oh boy, if I google again in a minute, my post can be #8


----------

